# Probleme mit der Wago WebVisu App



## Otwin (26 Dezember 2015)

Moin,

erst mal allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!

Ich habe seit längerem das Problem, dass ich mich nicht mehr über die Wago App mit meiner Steuerung 750-8202 verbinden kann.
Die App zeigt ganz kurz "Loading" an und bricht dann einfach ab, ohne irgendeine Fehlermeldung.
Da dieses Verhalten auf 2 Smartphones das gleiche ist, gehe ich eigentlich davon aus, dass es am Controller liegt.
Ich habe mir eingebildet, das Problem besteht, seit ich die Option "Online automatisch anpassen" ausgewählt habe, aber auch wenn ich das wieder abschalte
funktioniert die Verbindung per App nicht.
Programmiert wird mit Codesys 2.3.9.47 von Wago.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, was ich sonst verstellt haben könnte?

Gruß
Otwin


----------

